# 1964 sound system



## josed22 (Nov 4, 2011)

does any have pics of a 64 sound system ? i wanna look around and see where should i put speakers and stereo so upload some pics


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-63-64-impala-glove-box-cd-player-bezels.html


----------



## josed22 (Nov 4, 2011)

that nicee


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

thanks. PM if you're interested.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Tried to be stealthy so as not to detract from the stock looks of my Impala. Not an earth shaking system, just good tunes.

Alpine 6.5 inch two way speakers in Custom Autosound's kick panels.











For the Alpline 6x9's in the rear, I cut holes in the stock cardboard parcel shelf, then covered it all with grill cloth, then painted with interior colored paint. XM radio antenna is under the center of the parcel shelf as well. Works fairly well there.











Alpine 100x4 amp on the bottom and two EQs above. It all unplugs with one plug for easy removal.


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

dcairns said:


> Tried to be stealthy so as not to detract from the stock looks of my Impala. Not an earth shaking system, just good tunes.
> 
> Alpine 6.5 inch two way speakers in Custom Autosound's kick panels.
> 
> ...


HERE IS ONE I DID FOR MY 64.






THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOING THE PANELS AND STUFF. THE DECK IS IN THE GLOVE BOX AND I HAVE MID RANGE SPEAKERS IN THE KICK PANELS (WHICH I'M GOING TO REDO)


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope you used lots of Loctite on that car


----------



## stevenjohnson504 (Aug 17, 2011)

> Tried to be stealthy so as not to detract from the stock looks of my Impala. Not an earth shaking system, just good tunes.
> 
> Alpine 6.5 inch two way speakers in Custom Autosound's kick panels.
> 
> ...




nice. thinking about the same setup for my impala. does it sound good? does it at least have decent bass?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Pics of mine in my 64'


----------



## josed22 (Nov 4, 2011)

king debo said:


> Pics of mine in my 64'
> 
> View attachment 550557
> 
> ...


nice thinking of doin it like that


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

stevenjohnson504 said:


> nice. thinking about the same setup for my impala. does it sound good? does it at least have decent bass?


The bass is nice for my fairly moderate sound levels. I added a small under-seat subwoofer to give it a little help on the very bottom, the range you feel as much as hear. But it was all about keeping it low profile and sounding as good as possible at moderate levels.

I also dynamated the interior, which really helped quiet things down. Sure took a ton of the stuff to cover everything, which was probably overkill.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

dcairns said:


> The bass is nice for my fairly moderate sound levels. I added a small under-seat subwoofer to give it a little help on the very bottom, the range you feel as much as hear. But it was all about keeping it low profile and sounding as good as possible at moderate levels.
> 
> I also dynamated the interior, which really helped quiet things down. Sure took a ton of the stuff to cover everything, which was probably overkill.


How much dynomat did it take you to do all that? do you know about how many square feet it took?


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

100ft2 should do it


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone have pics of subs ported through the rear deck????


----------



## Sucio62 (Nov 14, 2012)

im lookin for ways to mount my deck in my 64 impala glove box.any help


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Sucio62, reach out to Sin7, not sure if he still makes the glove box setups but he use to. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...-63-64-impala-glove-box-cd-player-bezels.html


----------

